# Hummer H3



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone aware of a plow setup for a hummer h3............


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

hey i see your new.... Welcome.

heres something you need to know.
if you don't get the answers you want in a post, you can't start a new one. The moderators dont like it. And it just clutters up the site.

For everyone else,

heres the original post 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57963


----------



## gutter21 (Feb 7, 2008)

i figured i would ask the guys in the chevy area..........its a gm...........people dont check every area...........like a dodge guy :salute:


----------



## abbert55 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Gutter welcome to the forum,

I just checked with the Blizzard website. They make a 680lt and a 720lt plow for the Colorado line of trucks. The H3 is built on this chassis, however you would be wise to call a dealer in your area to make sure this would work (dealer locator on website)(click Blizzard link top of page). You need to know the GAWR and GVWR of the Hummer before you can determine if you can mount a plow on it. The Colorado needs ballast in order to keep it in spec. They also will only mount the plow on the 6.1 box style truck. I'm not saying you couldn't mount it on an H-3, just need to do the homework first. Hope this is helpful, Al


----------

